
Ask HN: Who is Using Syphony 1? Why not to use it for new projects? - thomasdd
Hi,<p>first to make thinks clear. I am a big fan of Synfony 1 and the current fork 1.5
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;LExpress&#x2F;symfony1<p>On gitHub there is this, I Quote:
&quot;Do not use it for new projects: this version is great to improve existing symfony1 applications, but Symfony2 is the way to go today.&quot;<p>But Why?<p>=========<p>Symfony 1 is perfect as Basic PHP Web Framework! OK, You will maybe not have some new modules that you want to use, like modern and Up to dated modules for logging in with social networks or some other fancy Web 3.0+ API. But anyway Sypfony 1 is perfect for me as “Basic and Great PHP Framework” for lots of web new application and daily needs.<p>So my question is: Who of you do think, Syonfony 1.4 or 1.5 is okay to use when you start a project today. I defining think it is OK. Maybe I am wrong.
======
vegadavid
Hi! I'm a big fan of Symfony 1, and of course LExpress fork, which I'm forked
again.

Normally I use this version for new projects. We have some plugins and a lot
of experience with the framework. Then, I think that is okay to use it today.
The community is very small, but the framework is in maturity and there is no
too much work to do with it. It just works well!

Greetings from Chile David Vega.

------
GromNaN
I'm glad you enjoy symfony1 and the enhanced fork. But the true force of a
framework is its community and the symfony1 community is declining.

Did you really tried Symfony2 or its lightweight alternatives like Laravel and
Silex ?

~~~
thomasdd
I tried Symfony 2, but only for testing and study, actualy not for a real
world project. I am maybe to used to Symfony 1 and Propel.

